# Disappointed in M12 Milwaukee impact



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

*I WAS Disappointed in M12 Milwaukee impact(Update)*

_*I EXCHANGED IT FOR A NEW DRIVER, THE FIRST ONE I HAD WAS NOT IMPACTING AT ALL. SOMETHING WAS WRONG WITH THE MECHANICAL HEAD, AND IT WAS RELEASING LIKE A DRILL CLUTCH. THIS NEW DRIVER PERFORMS AS I WOULD EXPECT FOR ITS SIZE.*_
:thumbsup:

I picked up an M12 kit a few weeks ago, and so far the impact driver has left me wanting more power. It will not even drive a drill point screw into a regular nema 1 j box. It barely removes device screws. 
I am going from a Ryobi 18volt impact, so I know the M12 will be weaker but it's almost unuseable. 

Now the little drill works great, and has the power I would expect.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Somethings wrong with it, my M12 drill drives deck screws fine.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bbsound said:


> I picked up an M12 kit a few weeks ago, and so far the impact driver has left me wanting more power. It will not even drive a drill point screw into a regular nema 1 j box. It barely removes device screws.
> I am going from a Ryobi 18volt impact, so I know the M12 will be weaker but it's almost unuseable.
> 
> Now the little drill works great, and has the power I would expect.


Just take it back and get the M-18 red litium impact it kicks butt...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

You robably have bad batteries. It should drive like (130) 3" deck screw per charge.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

chewy said:


> Somethings wrong with it, my M12 drill drives deck screws fine.


the DRILL does work great, the impact is what seems to suck


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Just take it back and get the M-18 red litium impact it kicks butt...:thumbup::thumbup:



I am waiting for the fuel impact to come out


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> You robably have bad batteries. It should drive like (130) 3" deck screw per charge.


the batteries are a week old!!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Bbsound said:


> the batteries are a week old!!


 
Look at the date code. THey could have been on the shelf a while. Do they say just milwaukee on the battery? or does it say Milwaukee M12 or does it say lithium? or does it say RED lithium? 

Those are the stages from oldest to newest. What does yours say?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bbsound said:


> I am waiting for the fuel impact to come out


I have seen them in HD last week....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I have two impacts and both are great. Lots of other m12 tools too. I have a new m12 drill that sucks ass though. The trigger is not responsive enough. Not sure how to explain it.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

The bosch 10.8 impact packs a better punch than the M12's impact.

In any case, sounds like something is wrong with yours. If you're not careful with those you can break the head off of device screws no problem.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

DeWalt's 12v impact outperforms the M12, IMO.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

There has to be something wrong with your impact. I use both of mine to drive large teks, zips, drywall screws and lags all the time. I also have the Bosch 12v impact and find the M12 out does Bosch hands down.


----------



## janowicz (Jan 8, 2012)

I agree I have the m12 and the dewalt 12v ... Dewalt 12v is far better .


----------



## jordan_paul (Oct 4, 2011)

thoenew said:


> DeWalt's 12v impact outperforms the M12, IMO.


The Milwaukee 12v series has alot more tool options the DeWalts sawzall, impact and drill. I had both in my hand researched the hell out of both lines and I picked Milwaukee for that reason.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

jordan_paul said:


> The Milwaukee 12v series has alot more tool options the DeWalts sawzall, impact and drill. I had both in my hand researched the hell out of both lines and I picked Milwaukee for that reason.


 
I have the complete DeWalt 18v line that I use around the homestead and shop but find the stuff too large to use in many field locations. I love the size and portability of the M12 stuff. I'm very tempted to buy the bandsaw.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

Buy the bandsaw. Used it just recently, and very impressed. 

It does sound like there is some issue with the OP's drill. I have never had any of the problems that he describes.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> There has to be something wrong with your impact. I use both of mine to drive large teks, zips, drywall screws and lags all the time. I also have the Bosch 12v impact and find the M12 out does Bosch hands down.


Really? You have the latest Bosch impact?


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> I have two impacts and both are great. Lots of other m12 tools too. I have a new m12 drill that sucks ass though. The trigger is not responsive enough. Not sure how to explain it.


I have the same drill and know exactly what your talking about. It's almost like there's a lag on the trigger. I can jam the trigger down and it takes a second or two till the drill will run.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Really? You have the latest Bosch impact?


 
I have two the one that was originally sold with the 10.8v batteries and the newer one that is marketed as 12v.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> I have the same drill and know exactly what your talking about. It's almost like there's a lag on the trigger. I can jam the trigger down and it takes a second or two till the drill will run.


 
I believe they call that the soft start feature, the M12 right angle drill I have has that, it's odd getting used to it.


----------



## twoten1957 (Feb 6, 2011)

mine has no prob with lags and tapcons.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Honestly, I don't even use my baby impact anymore. The new 18v impacts are damn light with the slimpack batteries and have way more oomf.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

18V impact for the win. It means I don't have to carry more than one battery set as well, though I exclusively use the XC batteries.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Update in first post.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

Bbsound said:


> Update in first post.


Nice! Glad to hear you got the problem corrected. I figured there was something wrong with it as I have never had that issue. 

Good times!


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Rock on.

Now go fasten something.


----------

